# Custom made 10440 flashlight prototype completed



## George7806 (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm very excited to introduce the third flashlight in my line-up. After the Nucleus and the Omicron this is an other step up in size (actually it’s more like two... I've started building the first prototype nearly a year ago, and went through quite a few versions. Unlike my previous lights I wasn't on a mission anymore to make the smallest or most compact flashlight. This was the first time I could do a little more without having to worry about too little material remaining. As you will see on the pictures, this light is quite a bit bigger than other 10440/AAA size production flashlights, but there is a good reason for that. (Btw, if my back story gets boring, just go ahead and roll down to see the pictures 
With more material to work with, I could give you some great options as well as customization. I've made and re-made each part of the light numerous time, until I was perfectly satisfied with the look. 
Until I'm getting closer to the official release, I won't discuss exact dimensions, and some of the specs will be left unsaid, but otherwise I'll tell you everything you need to know about this light. In the following weeks/months I will share more details, and pictures some custom options, so by the time it is released, you'll know if this light suits your needs. 
I know, there are many of you have been waiting for a custom flashlight this size, and specifically what I'm coming up with. I really hope this meets and exceeds your expectation. Let me know, what you think, also if you have any questions.

*Name:* _Balaton_ (It is a homage to the place where I originally come from) 

*As far as electronic/mechanic and optical features, here they are:*

- _Deep reflector so it would have a very usable throw as well as nice spill for closeup illumination.
- Sapphire glass window with dual anti reflective coating. (There will be a second sapphire glass window for the exotic versions, covering the tritium sphere in the tail switch)
- Small copper pill so it's easier for me to offer emitter options.
- Driver will a FET / DD driver with Guppy2Drv. 
- Reverse clicky tail switch w/ o-ringed metal tail button (I know many of you prefer forward clicky's but there aren't many choices in this small size and I personally grown to like this switch quite a bit)
_
*External and self illuminating features:*

- _Milled and cross-milled head features for better heat dissipation.
- 5x 1.5mmx6mm trit vials in the body. 
- 4x 1mmx3mm vials and 1x 1.5mmx6mm vial in the tail switch (Standard Versions)
- 1x 7mm Red Tritium Sphere in the tail buttons. ( This will only be available for the exotic versions.)
- 2x sleeves over body for customization (only for Standard versions, exotic versions will be sleeveless matching the finish diameter of sleeved lights.)
- There will be exotic sleeve options (BlueTongue, Mokuti/Timascus, Mokume Gane, Exotic Wood are on the plans)




_
Few more words on the external features. The ring you see under the tail-cap, is not only a decorative ring but a space reserved for a clip. At this point, I’m not sure when, or if this clip ever happens, but if it does it will be something really nice that matches this light. 
O-rings and chamfered edges are not added of the prototype, but the production pieces will carry these features. 


Release Date: Late September to early October



All these picture are available on my Flickr in high resolution *HERE:

*


----------



## JoeRodge (Jul 12, 2018)

I will just pay rent a month late. Love the color scheme. Love the tritium.


----------



## Zandar (Jul 12, 2018)

Great looking with some very innovative features. I am not missing out this time, Egginator1 and I will take 2 each!!!!!


----------



## George7806 (Jul 12, 2018)

JoeRodge said:


> I will just pay rent a month late. Love the color scheme. Love the tritium.



I heard landlords are really patient people...


----------



## George7806 (Jul 12, 2018)

Zandar said:


> fantastic looking, Egginator1 and I will take 2 each!!!!!



Thanks Zandar, I'll just invoce Mike then, I'm sure he loves surprises


----------



## HarryN (Jul 12, 2018)

Beautiful light.


----------



## Zandar (Jul 12, 2018)

No just go ahead and invoice me right now!!!!!!!!!!!!! And yes, Mike does love surprises!!


----------



## George7806 (Jul 12, 2018)

HarryN said:


> Beautiful light.



Thanks Harry!


----------



## easilyled (Jul 12, 2018)

Please invoice Egginator for 5 exotics for me! 

Seriously though, your pre-sales thread prototype reveals are fully of excitement in themselves. Your ingenuity is impossible to second-guess and always a delight to discover.

I'm thinking that the red-tritium-disc switch would be absolutely stunning on black polished zirconium. But also on copper, mokume gane or just about anything else.

How much ambient light does the red tritium disc provide? Equivalent to moonlight short-range illumination or not to that extent?

Is the Balaton able to tailstand?


----------



## Zandar (Jul 12, 2018)

One way or the other, one of the prototypes is either going to The Saw Mill Inn or the Smithsonian this time!


----------



## Zandar (Jul 12, 2018)

Let the pre sale begin NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zandar (Jul 12, 2018)

George7806 said:


> Thanks Zandar, I'll just invoce Mike then, I'm sure he loves surprises



No worries just invoice me for the 4 or is it now 9 lights!!!!!


----------



## badtziscool (Jul 12, 2018)

I love it!! I love how you've incorporated a trit sphere in the switching mechanism. A very unique feature. What two metals are used in the pics above? I like the contrast of the metals. If that's brass and titanium, then that will look really nice when the brass forms a patina. Any idea on the price point?


----------



## George7806 (Jul 12, 2018)

easilyled said:


> Please invoice Egginator for 5 exotics for me!
> 
> Seriously though, your pre-sales thread prototype reveals are fully of excitement in themselves. Your ingenuity is impossible to second-guess and always a delight to discover.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for those words, it's truly appreciated!
The red sphere would look great on black Zirconium, I'm not decided on Zirc being on the books yet, but you're right it'd be a killer look...
Exotic versions will have the spheres only, as they are as rare as albino unicorns...so only Damasteel, Mokume, Mokuti will have this option. 
I will try to make a comparison about the light output of the sphere compared to smaller trit vials. It is a relatively small 7mm sphere though, so we'll see.
It will stand un-assisted for hours....until someone knocks it over


----------



## George7806 (Jul 12, 2018)

Zandar said:


> No just go ahead and invoice me right now!!!!!!!!!!!!! And yes, Mike does love surprises!!





Zandar said:


> One way or the other, one of the prototypes is either going to The Saw Mill Inn or the Smithsonian this time!





Zandar said:


> Let the pre sale begin NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Zandar said:


> No worries just invoice me for the 4 or is it now 9 lights!!!!!



Done, done and done....so you take the first 15 of them correct?


----------



## George7806 (Jul 12, 2018)

badtziscool said:


> I love it!! I love how you've incorporated a trit sphere in the switching mechanism. A very unique feature. What two metals are used in the pics above? I like the contrast of the metals. If that's brass and titanium, then that will look really nice when the brass forms a patina. Any idea on the price point?



Thank you for the kind words, I'm really happy with being able to fit the trit sphere the way I wanted. The 2 metals are brass and Ti, and they compliment each other quite well I can't tell the exact price on it, but it will be priced more conservatively as it's predecessor. The reason for this is that the Omicron was such a pain to machine , that I've had a lot of headache making it. This one will take more time to complete, but if all goes well less difficulty.


----------



## xdayv (Jul 12, 2018)

This is something to look forward to! I hope the clip makes it during the product launching.


----------



## Croquette (Jul 13, 2018)

This is a very good looking flashlight. A lot of amazing details.


----------



## Zandar (Jul 13, 2018)

Wait, I thought it was 10 lights or 11with one for Karlthev, Do I get quantity discount pricing at 15 units?


----------



## easilyled (Jul 13, 2018)

George7806 said:


> Thank you so much for those words, it's truly appreciated!
> The red sphere would look great on black Zirconium, I'm not decided on Zirc being on the books yet, but you're right it'd be a killer look...
> Exotic versions will have the spheres only, as they are as rare as albino unicorns...so only Damasteel, Mokume, Mokuti will have this option.
> I will try to make a comparison about the light output of the sphere compared to smaller trit vials. It is a relatively small 7mm sphere though, so we'll see.
> It will stand un-assisted for hours....until someone knocks it over



Sounds fantastic! Thanks for the comprehensive reply. Balaton in Hungary must be beautiful if this light was inspired by it.


----------



## MikeSalt (Jul 13, 2018)

I've just realised, the Balaton with red trit sphere in Mokume Gane will look like a volcano with lava flowing down it if you headstand it.


----------



## xdayv (Jul 13, 2018)

easilyled said:


> Is the Balaton able to tailstand?





George7806 said:


> It will stand un-assisted for hours....until someone knocks it over



With the tritium sphere at the tail, tailstanding will be a thing of the past LOL; as we will tailstand it now using the head!?  
I bet... this is the advent in which the tail rivals the head.


----------



## egginator1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Out of the park again George! Can’t wait to see the exotics! Since I am apparently buying for all, does that mean I get first pick? Buy 10 get one free... haha.


----------



## George7806 (Jul 14, 2018)

xdayv said:


> This is something to look forward to! I hope the clip makes it during the product launching.



The chances for the clip making it by the lunch are not great, there are so much work to do for the release this few months will fly by. However, if I make that clip, it should be well suited with the rest of the light!


----------



## George7806 (Jul 14, 2018)

Croquette said:


> This is a very good looking flashlight. A lot of amazing details.



Thank you for the kind words, I'm glad, you like it


----------



## George7806 (Jul 14, 2018)

Zandar said:


> Wait, I thought it was 10 lights or 11with one for Karlthev, Do I get quantity discount pricing at 15 units?



Of course you do, after every 10, there are 5 free one...:thumbsup: But all jokes aside, I'm planning to sell this light at a price point, that it will be more affordable. I might have said this, but this light is a lot more work, but lot less headache than the Omicron or Nucleus. Do anyone ever measured light price per volume? (cubic inch or cubic mm?)


----------



## George7806 (Jul 14, 2018)

easilyled said:


> Sounds fantastic! Thanks for the comprehensive reply. Balaton in Hungary must be beautiful if this light was inspired by it.



My pleasure, I enjoy your interest in my pieces Balaton is a beautiful lake, but having growing up there makes it even more magical...


----------



## George7806 (Jul 14, 2018)

MikeSalt said:


> I've just realised, the Balaton with red trit sphere in Mokume Gane will look like a volcano with lava flowing down it if you headstand it.



One way to try right Mike? I'm planning to make a Mokume version way before production, with an exotic wood sleeve, so you'll be able to check it out


----------



## George7806 (Jul 14, 2018)

xdayv said:


> With the tritium sphere at the tail, tailstanding will be a thing of the past LOL; as we will tailstand it now using the head!?
> I bet... this is the advent in which the tail rivals the head.


I'm not gonna lie to you Dave, that trit button looks pretty damn nice in the darkness...


----------



## George7806 (Jul 14, 2018)

egginator1 said:


> Out of the park again George! Can’t wait to see the exotics! Since I am apparently buying for all, does that mean I get first pick? Buy 10 get one free... haha.



Thank you Mike, I can't wait to have some fun with the exotics! I already have a deal with Zandar with 5 free after every 10, so he'll probably sell you one of his free one)


----------



## easilyled (Jul 14, 2018)

xdayv said:


> With the tritium sphere at the tail, tailstanding will be a thing of the past LOL; as we will tailstand it now using the head!?
> I bet... this is the advent in which the tail rivals the head.



Quite true on both counts.


----------



## Uriah (Jul 14, 2018)

Another Amazing work of light art i also REALLY like the acrylic one!!!
:twothumbs


----------



## Zandar (Jul 14, 2018)

George7806 said:


> Thank you Mike, I can't wait to have some fun with the exotics! I already have a deal with Zandar with 5 free after every 10, so he'll probably sell you one of his free one)


George, Do you realize the monster of a light your proposing here? If I'm even remotely accurate this light will be available with no less than 14 options ? Yielding way over 40000 different combinations? Even with your generous offers to egginator1 and myself, I can't see away that we can possible afford to cover every variation of this light for every customer! As the old saying goes were gonna need a bigger boat to carry them all.:nana::nana::devil:


----------



## George7806 (Jul 14, 2018)

Uriah said:


> Another Amazing work of light art i also REALLY like the acrylic one!!!
> :twothumbs



Thank you Scott The acrylic one is more of a show piece, as I'd polish it non-stop, as soon as there is a scratch on it...


----------



## George7806 (Jul 14, 2018)

Zandar said:


> George, Do you realize the monster of a light your proposing here? If I'm even remotely accurate this light will be available with no less than 14 options ? Yielding way over 40000 different combinations? Even with your generous offers to egginator1 and myself, I can't see away that we can possible afford to cover every variation of this light for every customer! As the old saying goes were gonna need a bigger boat to carry them all.:nana::nana::devil:



Your math sounds to be correct, but I can't be sure, as my math teacher wasn't that great... I think the options will give everyone a chance to carry something to their liking, and if we run out options, I might just add more It's only a plan now, but I might going to have a very special version of it... I can't wait to do some exotic combos, also I have some very old white oak board from my country, I wanted to try and see how it looks finished. I know, we'll have some fun with this one!


----------



## xdayv (Jul 14, 2018)

I'd like to see a monotone version of it...


----------



## Zandar (Jul 14, 2018)

George7806 said:


> Your math sounds to be correct, but I can't be sure, as my math teacher wasn't that great... I think the options will give everyone a chance to carry something to their liking, and if we run out options, I might just add more It's only a plan now, but I might going to have a very special version of it... I can't wait to do some exotic combos, also I have some very old white oak board from my country, I wanted to try and see how it looks finished. I know, we'll have some fun with this one!



O K, I"m going to start the certification process, right now, by taking the first step, and submitting this proposed concept light, as a candidate for the most "Customizable Led based ilumiation tool of 2018". Please understand that it takes 2 sponsorships for this to happen, but I'm sure my fellow colleague Egginator1 will back the Balaton Light. Ofcourse you will eventually have to submit a proof of concept light to the commitee after the innitial patent process has begun. I'm so looking forward to seeing the recognition this light should bring to the legimitization of our hobby. 
Keep us apprised of your progress,

Zandar


----------



## George7806 (Jul 14, 2018)

Zandar said:


> O K, I"m going to start the certification process, right now, by taking the first step, and submitting this proposed concept light, as a candidate for the most "Customizable Led based ilumiation tool of 2018". Please understand that it takes 2 sponsorships for this to happen, but I'm sure my fellow colleague Egginator1 will back the Balaton Light. Ofcourse you will eventually have to submit a proof of concept light to the commitee after the innitial patent process has begun. I'm so looking forward to seeing the recognition this light should bring to the legimitization of our hobby.
> Keep us apprised of your progress,
> 
> Zandar



Thank you Zandar Let me add a few more options, just to be certain... I'll be sure that both You and Mike gets the recognition, once it goes global...;-)


----------



## MRsDNF (Jul 18, 2018)

That is one amazing looking flashlight George. Love your work. :twothumbs


----------



## George7806 (Jul 20, 2018)

MRsDNF said:


> That is one amazing looking flashlight George. Love your work. :twothumbs



Thank you, I appreciate the kind words


----------



## George7806 (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## magellan (Jul 23, 2018)

Another awesome light, George!


----------



## George7806 (Jul 24, 2018)

magellan said:


> Another awesome light, George!



Thank you Steve!


----------



## MikeSalt (Jul 24, 2018)

Given that the H3 sphere in the tail is only available in the exotic materials, this may well be my first exotic light, flashlight funds permitting.


----------



## Tixx (Aug 13, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## karlthev (Aug 13, 2018)

Beautiful work!!


Karl


----------



## George7806 (Aug 13, 2018)

I'd be very pleased to have an exotic Balaton flashlight in the UK Mike... There will be 22 total with trit spheres, because that's all the spheres I can supply. Can't wait to release this one


MikeSalt said:


> Given that the H3 sphere in the tail is only available in the exotic materials, this may well be my first exotic light, flashlight funds permitting.


----------



## George7806 (Aug 13, 2018)

Tixx said:


> Very nice!




Thank you Ray


----------



## xdayv (Aug 14, 2018)

will we see a titanium sir?


----------



## George7806 (Aug 14, 2018)

xdayv said:


> will we see a titanium sir?



Absolutely, there will always be Ti of each model, they will have different trit slots on the button, than the exotics. Also, Ti and non-exotics will have exotic and other sleeve options, so everyone can tailor it to their own taste


----------



## xdayv (Aug 14, 2018)

George7806 said:


> Absolutely, there will always be Ti of each model, they will have different trit slots on the button, than the exotics. Also, Ti and non-exotics will have exotic and other sleeve options, so everyone can tailor it to their own taste


wow nice! so Ti won't have the tritium sphere?


----------



## id30209 (Aug 14, 2018)

Nice! Can’t wait to see it in final.


----------



## MikeSalt (Nov 12, 2018)

How's this coming along Gyorgy?


----------



## George7806 (Nov 17, 2018)

Thank you for checking in all the way from Croatia, my next years destination will include Krk Island Final is coming, see the following post for a quick update!


id30209 said:


> Nice! Can’t wait to see it in final.


----------



## George7806 (Nov 17, 2018)

*Update 11/17/2018:*

We have talked since, so you know the current status, but this is a good time, to post an update about the progress. So while I have all materials and optics now, and I was going to start making them this past week, due to an unfortunate event they will be delayed until early next year. I'm hoping to have them available by mid January the latest. As time goes by, I will post updates. While I can't start on this one, I have several interesting prototypes in the works, so keep your eyes out for other items. Sorry about this delay, I'm very excited to have this light completed, but there are things in life, that can't be anticipated... Thanks for the patience, I promise it will worth the wait!


MikeSalt said:


> How's this coming along Gyorgy?


----------



## George7806 (Nov 17, 2018)

easilyled said:


> Please invoice Egginator for 5 exotics for me!
> 
> Seriously though, your pre-sales thread prototype reveals are fully of excitement in themselves. Your ingenuity is impossible to second-guess and always a delight to discover.
> 
> ...



Guess what? It looks like Zirconium will be in the lineup, as I've just received my bars. I will do black polished finish, I also think it will be a killer look with the red trit sphere in the tail, and all red trits in the body...


----------



## egginator1 (Nov 18, 2018)

That’s sounds great George! I need to figure a way to the top of the Zirc list! Lol


----------



## phosphor22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Good to hear, George! I will be looking forward to finding out details of what you will make.


----------



## louieatienza (Nov 18, 2018)

That is so beautiful, I'd wear it around my neck! Excellent work!


----------



## George7806 (Nov 23, 2018)

egginator1 said:


> That’s sounds great George! I need to figure a way to the top of the Zirc list! Lol



You'll have to practice your fast draw technique for that Mike, what I haven't mentioned yet, that there will be very limited supplies of the exotics, due to having only 22 pcs. of trit spheres total, and I will only make them with that switch option. It looks like there will be only 4 of each exotic versions, except Damasteel Bluetongue, which will have a couple more....so may the fastest win!


----------



## George7806 (Nov 23, 2018)

I suspect, there will be other designs, that you'll love I suspect....Once I set up my Facebook group, I will have a "made to order" line, with very limited quantities of some of the unique pieces I've made for show only. So keep your an eye on things Btw, good to see, that your are still around!


phosphor22 said:


> Good to hear, George! I will be looking forward to finding out details of what you will make.


----------



## George7806 (Nov 23, 2018)

louieatienza said:


> That is so beautiful, I'd wear it around my neck! Excellent work!



Thank you Louie, I appreciate it Although I didn't announce specifications for this one, I believe this light would only look good around the neck of Mr. T I do have something else though, that will have the most intricate features for a very small size. I've been trying to find time to take some shots and introduce them, but it's probably coming early next week.


----------



## karlthev (Nov 28, 2018)

Amazing and beautiful work! 



Karl


----------



## karlthev (Nov 28, 2018)

Hmmm....no facebook on my part...



Karl


----------



## nasa779 (Nov 29, 2018)

Subbing. This looks like a spectacular little light.


----------



## eggman (Nov 30, 2018)

George - Just checking that the OP is up to date. Are there a few Omicron's left...?


----------



## George7806 (Dec 1, 2018)

Thank you Karl, I always make my work available in here as well


karlthev said:


> Amazing and beautiful work!
> 
> 
> 
> Karl





karlthev said:


> Hmmm....no facebook on my part...
> 
> 
> 
> Karl


----------



## George7806 (Dec 1, 2018)

Thank you, they way things look, it will be completed towards the end of January.




nasa779 said:


> Subbing. This looks like a spectacular little light.


----------



## George7806 (Dec 1, 2018)

Yes, there are some Omicrons left, but very few. Feel free to PM me as well, if you have any questions




eggman said:


> George - Just checking that the OP is up to date. Are there a few Omicron's left...?


----------



## andyc (Dec 17, 2018)

Beautiful design, looking forwards to seeing some of the exotic versions too!


----------



## George7806 (Dec 18, 2018)

andyc said:


> Beautiful design, looking forwards to seeing some of the exotic versions too!



Thank you Andy, it is coming in a little while...


----------



## Cpl S (Jan 6, 2019)

Lurking with baited breath


----------



## George7806 (Jan 18, 2019)

Just a small update about this light. It is coming soon, but I can't tell how soon, but everything is lined up and ready to go. I'll keep you all posted, once I have lift off 
Happy New Year to you all btw!



Cpl S said:


> Lurking with baited breath


----------



## xdayv (Jan 18, 2019)

wow looking fwd!


----------



## George7806 (Jan 19, 2019)

I'm very anxious to start on them


xdayv said:


> wow looking fwd!


----------



## karlthev (Jan 21, 2019)

Hope soon!


Karl


----------



## Rasher (Jan 23, 2019)

Is it planned to release/offer the non-sleeved pure exotics at the same time or will these be offered at a later date? 'cause a MokuTi _Balaton _to match you-know-what would be yummy!
Count me in.


----------



## karlthev (Jan 23, 2019)

Imitation the BEST form of interest/flattery? Yup! I love it! 


Karl


----------



## karlthev (Jan 23, 2019)

Just the candidates for inclusion, not the builder of course! 



Karl


----------



## George7806 (Jan 24, 2019)

My plans are to release all of them at the same time, and most likely that will be all of the Balaton made. With a limited number of trit spheres, there are only 22 pieces of exotic version will exist, which would be about 4 pcs. of each. The only version that will have more of, is Ti, which will have a different kind of trit in the tail button. Rasher, you're right about matching Moku-Tis as the bar is from the same maker, and the pattern should be pretty similar



Rasher said:


> Is it planned to release/offer the non-sleeved pure exotics at the same time or will these be offered at a later date? 'cause a MokuTi _Balaton _to match you-know-what would be yummy!
> Count me in.


----------



## George7806 (May 15, 2019)

Production version have officially been introduced here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/458846


----------

